# Smelt Report



## phllp (Jan 30, 2006)

I am headed out smelt dipping tonight (Wednesday Night). I will post a report tomorrow.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

It smelt kinda fishy around town this morning. Same smell I smelt in port huron when da smelts were runnin.


----------



## phllp (Jan 30, 2006)

I went out at about 1:30 to 2:30 or so and checked a couple creeks didn't have much action at anywhere


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

What areas did you check out? There are smelt to be had right now, but only a few select areas they are in decent numbers.....PM me if you'd like.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

i've heard rumors around campus of fish to be had, I'd get out and check your honey holes.


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Guys any of those area's near MQT.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

We're leaving in one hour to go to the U.P.. Will let you know how the smeltin went.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck they ran last week up here in the UP!


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

Plain and simple ottertrapper is right..............


Save your precious $3 a gallon and wait until next year.......



If you have your passports that might be a different story....


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

They are still getting some. Went to canada and did pretty decent. Planning on going some where tonight, not real sure where yet. i'll let you know if we get any.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

We should all give a big attaboy to Duckman#1, now known as *Skunkman#1*.

He and his buddy drove from GR to Brimley (where I am at), form Brimley out to the creeks, some 40 miles, forgot to gas up so had to run to the nearest station, 40 miles again, one way, back to the creek, watched me net one smelt, watch themselves net water, then drive straight back to GR.

Dedication. They could make a Real Men of Genuis commecial about that trip. And don't worry, if I nail them I won't even tell ya about it.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey Tundra, We should of known not to trust you local yuppers  
and Oh, don't pass the buck on me about the filling up thing, I'm not the one that took 3 hours to drive 40 miles to get gas ( know what I mean)
You seemed to have forgot to mention your reports you've been sending me UHmmmmmm 
It was a good experience and like most down staters, went back empty handed, but then so did all those campers and locals that spent the night there :evil: 
At least I don't miss any work/$$. We got back at the perfect time.
It was a good time and oh, the trip only cost me $20 after that little payback at the casino's :lol: I don't know how the other guy fared.
Let us know when those "ghost" smelt run again, we'll be back up there doing it all over again.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

I say that all future smelt reports must be accompanied by a photo of the smelt catch and that days Free Press...violaters will be subject to beatings.

P.S. It wasn't one smelt i netted, it was a rehorse that I thought was a rainbow at first glance.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm gonna go check things out tomorrow. I'll try to post pics. Sorry, can't get the NY TIMES up here, will a copy of the MTU daily bull work?


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

It looks as though the smelt are in. We went down to L'anse and got a bunch last night but on our way back there were a lot of cars parked at the Pilgrim. It was pretty crazy, the little parking lot was totally full and there was probably 8-10 parked on the road.


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where were you in L'anse? may take a ride west from Marquette if they are in, Oh about what time were they running, Just looking for a couple meals nothing to crazy 

Thanks MPD068


----------

